# The search for the right Shut-Off Valve



## BBMMRR (Feb 17, 2014)

Hi, this is the first forum I have ever used and up front I wanted to thank anyone who is able to assist.

Q: Is there such thing as a 3/8" compression water valve that can mechanically/pneumatically/ or hydraulically operated in order to redirect the water to the other line. Basically water coming into one end, then splitting to two outlets, but only one water outlet can be open at a time. When a mechanical push or a hydraulic water line adds pressure, it would switch the water to the other line, then close the other outlet at the same time. The important factor is that it cannot be a ball valve or other manual valve, it has to be controlled easily, but without electricity. 

I have added a simple picture that explains the water flow. What is not on the picture is the valve that controls the water (which as mentioned, I am unsure if one exists and don't know what it would look like in order to add it to the image for further detail).

I suspect this is a tall order to begin with, but am looking only for options that are inexpensive.

Thanks again for all those that are able to assist.


----------



## incarnatopnh (Feb 1, 2011)

I would call a plumber in your area, they will be able to help you.


----------



## BBMMRR (Feb 17, 2014)

incarnatopnh said:


> I would call a plumber in your area, they will be able to help you.


I have spoken to several supply companies and they directed me to try to narrow down which type before I am able to buy. Thank you for your assistance, however the use for this is not a typical plumbing need in a residential setting, which is why I need assistance narrowing down the type of item needed.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Thanks for posting on PlumbingZone.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

PlumbingZone.com is designed for professional plumbers to discuss issues and topics related to their profession. Many of our plumbers are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs. 

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/ 

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

